# End connection



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I recently aqquired and enormous stack of oak . 1×4 x…...29 inches.(probably 7-800 pieces!)
Question, would using box joints on each end to join them together ( in the middle) be a good way to connect them end to end? This would make them long enough to use for a blanket chest.(40") Then they would be edge glued for a large panel.
I've already made raised panels and used rail and stile (20×17) but would like to try something else as I'm concerned about the cross grain issue.
Any suggestions?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you mean joining end-grain to end-grain? If so, and they're less than 1.5' thick, you can use a finger-joint bit like this one:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5710

The bit is made for just that purpose. There is probably a bigger, meaner looking shaper cutter that would do even thicker pieces of lumber.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think I would think the Dovetail joint would be better…
... or stagger Butt joints like in flooring…

(???)

7-800 is quite a range… I hope you have more toward 800 than just 7…  LOL (kidding)

Sounds like you made quite a HAUL!!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

+1 Just Joe's suggestion will be a much stronger joint.


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

+1 to JustJoes suggestion, if you're looking to get longer pieces than the 39" you're starting with. It will provide the best cross-section for gluing, and will be as strong as the wood if done properly.

It will also look like a butt joint from front or back, which would be less distracting (visually) across the front and sides of a blanket chest than box joints or dovetails, in my opinion.

Nice job with your haul,

Chris


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

The easy way is to cut a bevel with a mild angle across the end of the boards. Turn one up, turn one down, slide them together to meet and glue/clamp. 
As long as it's not structural it will be plenty strong.

*edit*
If you need more strength than that, put a pair of dowels through the glued up boards.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Box joints, finger joint bit at the router table, or flat dovetails will all work.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Finger joints are the standard joints for joining pieces end to end as Joe stated.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I contemplated the finger joints but I was thinking about cosmetics. Since I have the wood -)) I think I'll give the dovetails a try and see how it looks. If I don't like it I'll go with the finger joints.

@Joe, I would say there is easily 800. This is on a double pallet (four stacks) and the nice thing is my BIL is storing most of it in a dry trailer. I hauled enough back from Indiana last month to do me for a while and he will bring the rest when he "snowbirds" in November.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Turn it into a design feature. Chamfer the ends slightly to show the joint. Then cut a slot into the end of the board and glue together with a plywood spline. You could also do this edge to edge off setting the butt joints making your front back sides and lid


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

+1 on Joe. Finger joint the ends but stagger the joints when you are gluing up the panels. Lots of manufactured furniture is done this way. There is another cutter where the fingers taper to a v but it is still essentially a finger jointer bit.


----------



## Split (Aug 21, 2013)

The problem with box joints is that the stability relies on the 90 degree angle. They push into each other. I realize you would use glue but they may tend to almost warp in and out. I would recommend domino joints if your doing long end to end. If your doing short end to end done tail provides extra support as they are angled. I would put the smaller portion of the angle in wards. Dallas also have a good idea with perhaps two 45 cuts that fits together but relies on glue for strength. You could use dowels with a jig but doing so can be odd in end grain. I would do a tongue and groove joint. This is strong does not allow for too much forward backward movement and appears seamless. I hope this helps.


----------

